# Brose S-MAG on Fantic 2021 Problem! Help!



## Davide87 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi, i am very disappointed with brose engine, it has excellent features but after two week it begean to make this noise.

Someone has had the same experience as me?

ps: obviously the noise only in forward paddle with active engine

noise sound


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Read before buying an expansive bike. Try getting a refund.


----------

